# Need help to ID a possible Dayton  frame



## akikuro (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm trying to determine if this frame is a Huffman and also what year.
It's been repainted and the tires and fenders dont seem to be original.
can anyone help?
tks


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 1, 2008)

the frame certainly looks Huffman/Dayton to me, it would be between 1938 and 1942. the serial doesn't quite fit into the chart as yet. the Truss setup is definitely not Huffman.I would need a better photo of the fork to make a determination. there's not enough there to track down which model it was so make it into whichever model you like. is this your bike?
Scott


----------



## akikuro (Jun 1, 2008)

Yup-my bike. Here's another pic of the fork. I'd like to build a Champion if i can - just wanted to be sure that the frame would be correct for it. I'm curious about the fenders that came with the bike - they look narrower than other baloon fenders I have seen. Are the fenders on a Champion peaked or have some other characteristics that would distinguish them? I found the badge as well..

So that being said - Anyone have any parts for sale that would work for my project?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 1, 2008)

the trussrods look like Schwinn. the fork could be correct I can't tell. the frame on the Champion is basically the same as the one you have except I think the Champion doesn't have the headbadge holes since the tank covers the whole head tube. the badge you show is correct for 1940 through the 1950's somewhere.Huffman doesnt use a brace for the trussrods. the fenders on the less expensive Huffmans are narrower and don't have any indentations at the fork or trusses. here is a photo showing one of my Daytons:




Scott


----------



## akikuro (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks for the info Scott. ANy idea about paint schemes for Champions in 40 and 41?


----------



## sensor (Jun 1, 2008)

yeah those drop outs scream huffman(they still have the same design today minus the tensioner screws and forward facing now)
heres one i found...
http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle211.htm
and a girls...
http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle139.htm
and another...
http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle113.htm
and one more...
http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle520.htm
hope this helps some


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 2, 2008)

actually the catalog you linked to is the 1948 catalog.
this is 1940:​




this is 1941:​




Scott


----------



## sensor (Jun 2, 2008)

d'oh!
sorry about that:o


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 2, 2008)

not your fault, Dave has it mis-marked. 
good luck making yours into a Champion/Mainliner, the tanks are almost impossible to come by. much easier is finding a regular huffman tank and build a slightly less expensive model. the problem is that the tank will cost at least $2,500.00-$3,000.00 and then the bike is worth around $3,000.00. the rack is difficult to find the chain guard is difficult for 1940, the frame for 1940 needs to have the welded kickstand and no badge holes, etc, etc. it would be easier to build a 1941 though not by much.
Scott


----------



## akikuro (Jun 3, 2008)

Yikes. No idea the tank and rack would go for so much. I was thinking doing a 41 Champion but may have to take a new course. I do like the Deluxe special with that springer fork accesory. Do those forks come with a hole in the bottom to install that Delta Headlite shown on the Top FLite and Champion models?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 3, 2008)

HI, on the Gliding Ride Springer there are two variations that I know of, first is the early type shown first below it has a place to attach the light stand with two screws, second is the later type which has the light stand is welded to the fork as seen in the second photo.
Scott


----------



## akikuro (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks Scott. This helps alot.


----------



## akikuro (Jun 10, 2008)

Anyone know what type of Delta light would be used with the Floating Ride springer fork? Looking at the Champion catalog it looks to be a Delta Nightmaster however did you have to wire it to the tank batteries or is there a model that has self contained batteries?


----------



## akikuro (Jun 10, 2008)

Delta Night Master


----------

